# Από το Newsweek, αντί για ευχές...



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2009)

Τι ωραία παγκόσμια ξεφτίλα στο τελευταίο τεύχος του Newsweek!

The American government may owe China $799 billion, but when it comes to foreign debt per capita, the U.S. is relatively prudent. Especially compared with, say, Greece, where every man, woman, and child theoretically owes two and a half times as much as their American counterparts.


Greeks: $27,746
Belgians: $27,023
Austrians: $26,502
Irish: $24,247
Norwegians: $21,402
Italians: $21,089
Dutch: $20,412
French: $18,946
Germans: $15,574
Finns: $13,617
Americans: $11,094
Danes: $9,410
Spaniards: $8,715
Swedes: $7,058
Brits: $6,526
Hungarians: $5,802
Japanese: $5,322
Canadians: $5,213
Israelis: $3,843
Slovenes: $3,635

Figures based on external government debt, second quarter 2009
Sources: International Monetary Fund, U.s. Census Bureau, World Bank research by Matthew Philips and Ian Yarett


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2009)

Πάντα το έλεγα ότι είμαστε το Βέλγιο της Μεσογείου


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν το λέει παρακάτω, δεν είμαι συνδρομητής τους, αλλά αυτά είναι απόλυτοι αριθμοί και δεν δείχνουν π.χ. σε πόσα μέσα μηνιάτικα αντιστοιχεί αυτό το ποσό. Γιατί δεν είμαστε απλώς πρώτοι σε απόλυτους αριθμούς, αλλά πρέπει να πληρώσουμε και αναλογικά περισσότερα μηνιάτικα από πολίτες κρατών με υψηλότερο κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα. Επίσης, αυτό είναι το δημόσιο χρέος. Πού φτάνουμε αν κοιτάξουμε και τα ιδιωτικά μας χρέη; Έχουμε ξανοιχτεί πολύ; Θα πληρώνουν και τα τρισέγγονά μας; Το τέλειο σχέδιο: Να δώσουμε την ιθαγένεια στους μετανάστες, να μετακομίσουμε εμείς (όχι στο Βέλγιο!) και να αφήσουμε τους... ιθαγενείς να πληρώσουν τη νύφη. Καλή χρονιά, με χαμόγελα, βρε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 31, 2009)

Ή τη γράφουμε "ξευτίλα" για αξιοπρέπεια :)


----------

